# "Wicked," the musical



## Jack K

It looks like my wife and I and the kids (13 and 11) are going to be in New York for a few days this spring. I'd like us to attend a show. An appropriate one, of course. "Annie" sounds safe enough, but my wife and I have seen it. So what about "Wicked"?

I can't find any "Christian" reviews that comment on much more than the appropriateness of a story that includes witchcraft. I'm more interested in the show's larger worldview (view of sin, responsibility, objective good and evil, etc.) and what behaviors it treats as acceptable/normal.

Who's seen it? What's in it? What's its worldview? Should I buy tickets, or am I foolish to even consider it?


----------



## AThornquist

Oh, it's been a couple years since I saw "Wicked", but I remember loving it! It's a great back-story to "Wizard of Oz". It changes one's entire perspective on the movie, that's for sure.


----------



## AThornquist

And I know that doesn't help with any worldview questions, but to be honest I really don't remember. I just remember loving it.


----------



## Paul1976

I agree with the first post. It's a very fun musical that my wife and I enjoyed thoroughly last Sept. Despite it's name, would likely be rated PG in the theater. For children of the age you're describing, I wouldn't worry about it content.

As far as worldview goes, the main character is a college-age individual interested in becoming a witch. She generally has what the world would see as a good heart, although obviously not a redeemed one. It certainly wasn't a Christian story, nor do I remember any of the themes being particularly noble. But, I didn't find it offensive. If I were to compare it to something, I'd say it might be like a Harry Potter film with about 80% less emphasis on magic. The story is quite fun, in a light way, and the songs are better than average. The staging is great (in the travelling version I saw - much better than most musicals). Personally, I would not have a problem bringing children to it, but everyone is different of course.

I doubt it's running, but I couldn't imagine a better musical for Christians to see than Les Miserables. Yes, it has some profanity, innuendo, prostitution, and plenty of violence. Far, far more than anything in Wicked, in fact (although no more than you'll find in the Bible). But the gospel is so vividly woven into the story that the ending brings tears to my eyes every time I see or hear it without fail.

Enjoy your trip to NY!


Paul


----------



## Eric Sherwood

Agreed. 

From what I can remember about the novel, it definitely tries to make the reader question their worldview, specifically questioning the nature of good and evil. From Wikipedia (well written, actually): "It is designed to set the reader thinking about what it really is to be "Wicked", and whether good intentions with bad results are the same as bad intentions with bad results."

The show is much tamer than the novel. Less violence and less design to make the viewer think. The witchcraft aspect of the show really isn't played up all that much, though there are incidental details of an extra-marital affair right at the beginning.

I wouldn't have any reservations about taking my young cousins (about the ages of your children) to the show. It really is fantastic.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Seems to do for the Wicked Witch of the West what modern satanism does for the devil: recasts him as a sort of freedom fighter against the oppressive tyranny of a ruler who uses his might to convince everyone that he is a good guy.


----------



## Andres

My wife and I saw Wicked about 3 years ago. I will echo that it's a great show with some really fun songs. Enjoy your time in NY!


----------



## smhbbag

> Seems to do for the Wicked Witch of the West what modern satanism does for the devil: recasts him as a sort of freedom fighter against the oppressive tyranny of a ruler who uses his might to convince everyone that he is a good guy.



This, and a healthy dose of the notion that evil is simply a lion with a thorn in his paw.

I saw the Broadway show, and of course the performances, stage design, etc. were amazing (and breath-taking at a few points). The songs were fun, and the characters were great. But, given the chance, I wouldn't go again.


----------



## Jack K

From these and other comments we've gathered, I think my greatest concern is that a person's evil deeds are treated either (1) as a relative and arbitrary label or (2) as behavior that's more a result of unfair life experiences than of an ungodly heart.

On the other hand, if it's more about who was really the evil person in the story, that's acceptable.

But which is it?


----------



## smhbbag

> From these and other comments we've gathered, I think my greatest concern is that a person's evil deeds are treated either (1) as a relative and arbitrary label or (2) as behavior that's more a result of unfair life experiences than of an ungodly heart.
> 
> On the other hand, if it's more about who was really the evil person in the story, that's acceptable.
> 
> But which is it?



It has both elements, from what I remember. My desire not to see it again mainly stems from not wanting to give them money for writing that kind of story. If I leave that part aside...

I think exactly that question might make it good for kids that age. Show them your question beforehand, and then talk about it afterward. They're old enough to see how we analyze such things in culture. Could be a very fruitful time, and you can do it with a show that isn't overloaded with violence, bad language, or sexuality.


----------



## Eric Sherwood

I think the musical definitely leans toward the latter. Like I said, the novel is much more in-depth and digs deeper into the questions about evil than the show does.

The one issue where it might bring up the idea that a character's behavior is "not their fault" comes near the end (sorry, trying not to give away any plot details in case you decide to go), as part of a plot twist. However, I cannot remember if they take responsibility for their evil action or blame it on circumstances. Sorry


----------



## Jack K

Eric Sherwood said:


> trying not to give away any plot details in case you decide to go



'preaciate that.


----------



## smhbbag

Here is the opening narration:



> Why does wickedness happen? That's a good question; one that many find confusing. Are people born wicked, or do they have wickedness thrust upon them? After all, Elphaba, our green leading lady, had a childhood; she had a father, who just happened to be the governor of Munchkinland. She had a mother, as so many do. And like all families, they had their secrets. And from the moment she was born, she was...well...different. And people knew it, even on her first day of school.



The semicolon abuse is theirs, not mine 

They answer the opening question quite clearly - wickedness, in this case (and presumably most/all others), is thrust upon us.


----------

